# Cutter wheel



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

What is a proper cutting wheel guys?

Where do you get them,

I was honestly thinking of honing a rotary pizza cutter to razor blade sharpness to see if that works.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

kevmar said:


> What is a proper cutting wheel guys?
> 
> Where do you get them,
> 
> I was honestly thinking of honing a rotary pizza cutter to razor blade sharpness to see if that works.


What you want is a rotary cutter from a craft store . I'm not familiar with stores in the UK but they are available online . The are normally used to cut fabric . A 45 mm wheel works well . Look for Olfa or Fiskar brand name . Make sure you purchase the proper cutting mat to accompany it .


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\Thanks pal.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Check The Works or Poundland etc. as well. Ebay. Though if you're lucky enough to have a sewing/decor shop around they should have.

In fact Aldi had some in stock this week from this Thursday I think (with a spare blade) - been waiting on those myself. (great quality for price)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/so-crafty-rotary-cutter-28mm/p/078821170894105

https://www.aldi.co.uk/so-crafty-rotary-cutter-45mm/p/078821170893904


----------

